# My 1951 Schwinn D-12



## Casual dreamer (Feb 21, 2018)

Picked this one up from fellow caber @Danny the schwinn freak. It is a really nice original well cared for bike! Rides great, I was thinking of installing a set of those B.F. Goodrich silvertown clay colored tires I have. These ballooners are addictive!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Like this one a lot, Congrads!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> Picked this one up from fellow caber @Danny the schwinn freak. It is a really nice original well cared for bike! Rides great, I was thinking of installing a set of those B.F. Goodrich silvertown clay colored tires I have. These ballooners are addictive!View attachment 758225 View attachment 758226 View attachment 758227 View attachment 758228



I had J.C. Higgins Color Flows, Monarch Silver Kings, Roadmaster's, Hiawatha's, and a bunch of middle weight Schwinn's like Tiger, Spitfire, American, Flying Star etc. I thought they were all great until I road a nice prewar heavy weight Schwinn. Needless to say I no longer own any of the bikes I described. I moved on! The geometry of the frame fits my body better than any of the others and they seem to feel more solid or better built than any of the others. I'm hooked! LOL

I guess that's why they had a lifetime warranty and none of the others did.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 21, 2018)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 21, 2018)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Beautiful bike!



Indeed! Glad it’s in good hands!


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2018)

I think red clay tires would look very good on that bike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 22, 2018)

Boris said:


> I think red clay tires would look very good on that bike.



Me too.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks great as is.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 22, 2018)

Sharp bike, great condition.

Those reproduction BFGs are a little on the small side, fyi.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice bike!


----------



## ADReese (Feb 22, 2018)

The red clay tires look great on these bikes! Go for it


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 22, 2018)

GREAT PLAIN JANE!
LESS IS MORE!
DON'T WORRY ABOUT SCRATCHES!
BLACK TIRES SNAP OUT BLACK WALL TIRES!


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 22, 2018)

The clays are the ticket ! Try and find the Grand Tycoons like the straightbar above. I have had a set of these on my Hornet for  15 + years. I have the repo BFG Silvertowns on my 41, Streamliner and they do run small, The Grand Tycoons fill the fenders up better, and they about 1/3 rd the price.


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2018)

This bike would look with the clays.Not a lot of bikes look good with them in my opinion but this one would look good.


----------

